# Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt



## ReVan1199 (3. März 2013)

*Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*

Windows 8 hat nun in der Steam Statistik Windows XP überholt.
Es zeigt sich, das Win8 wohl bei den Spielern beliebter ist, als auf dem gesamten Markt, wo Windows 8 nur 2,67% verzeichnet(Windows 8 gewinnt dazu, verliert aber Schwung - WinFuture.de)

Quelle: Steam Hardware & Software Survey


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*

Es ist bei Spielern tatsächlich beliebter, aber soweit ich das sehe, liegt es immer noch hinter XP32 Bit. Oder hab ich da was übersehen?
Allerdings ist XP am verlieren und Win 8 am gewinnen. In ein paar Wochen wird deine Aussage wohl zutreffen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
Es gab aber wohl einen Bug, wodurch ältere Systeme in der letzten Umfrage teilweise mehrfach befragt wurden. Es könnte also sein, dass Win 8 tatsächlich doch schon vor XP liegt.


Was mich freut, ist dass die Linux-Systeme doch einen echt guten Start hingelegt haben. 
z.B. liegt Ubuntu 12.10 64 Bit nur ganz knapp hinter Win 8 32 Bit.


----------



## Bensta (3. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*

Windows XP ist erst 12 Jahre alt. Aber gut das Konsolenspieler angeblich den PC ausbremsen.


----------



## kühlprofi (3. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*



Bensta schrieb:


> Windows XP ist erst 12 Jahre alt. Aber gut das Konsolenspieler angeblich den PC ausbremsen.


 Ist ja auch sicher das OS das bremst  Mit Windows XP kann ja keine High-End Hardware betrieben werden.. Achtung. evtl etwas Ironie enthalten.


----------



## Norkzlam (3. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*

XP kann kein Dx10/11.


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*

Die konsolen auch nicht.

Da aber weniger als 10% der Steam-User mit XP rumgurken, glaube ich kaum, dass die Spieleentwickler darauf Rücksicht nehmen.
Es sind tatsächlich die Konsolen, die die Spiele ausbremsen. Denn dort werden bei weitem die meisten Verkäufe (bei fast allen AAA-Titeln) gemacht.

Afaik wird XP so oder so häufig nicht mehr unterstützt. Das heißt: die Entwickler sche*ßen auf die paar XP User. Die Spiele sind aber trotzdem meistens unter dem technisch möglichen.


----------



## Gast20190124 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ls-durchschnittliche-pc-user.html#post5046758

Thread kann eigentl geschlossen werden.


----------



## blackout24 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*

Steam survey finds more than 8% of gamers use Apple's Mac OS X

Wo sind eigentlich die Apple User hin? 2010 waren es mal 8% anscheinend jetzt knapp über 3%.


----------



## DaStash (3. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Steam survey finds more than 8% of gamers use Apple's Mac OS X
> 
> Wo sind eigentlich die Apple User hin? 2010 waren es mal 8% anscheinend jetzt knapp über 3%.


 
Die kacheln jetzt mit Windows rum. 

MfG


----------



## blackout24 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*

Glaub eher das die zu EA abgewandert sind und den ganzen Tag "Die Sims" spielen.

Ich frage mich was alles in "Other" drin ist aber ich denke zur Hälfte wird werden das kleine Linux Distros und Wine(Mac und Linux) sein. Damit wäre Linux bei knapp 2.5% nicht mehr weit von OSX dafür das die 510 Spiele haben und Linux nur 75.


----------



## TempestX1 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*

Insgesamt hat Windows um 0,05% abgenommen während Linux um 1,07% zugenommen hat. MacOS sinkt um 0,37% somit hat Windows zur Zeit 94,11% (damals 94,16% -> Veränderung 99,95%), Linux 2,02% (damals 0,95% -> Veränderung 212,63%)

Allerdings kommt im Gesamtergebnis der Steam Survey 100,02% raus ? ! ?


----------



## Placebo (4. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*

Der Wert ist gerundet, daher wahrscheinlich die 0,02% zu viel.


----------



## belle (4. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ist ja auch sicher das OS das bremst  Mit Windows XP kann ja keine High-End Hardware betrieben werden.. Achtung. evtl etwas Ironie enthalten.


 Bensta hat schon recht, im Gaming-Sektor bremst XP wegen der fehlenden DirectX 10/11 Unterstützung die Entwicklung aus.
Erst durch den großen Zuspruch von Windows 7 und teilweise 8 kommen endlich vermehrt DirectX 11 Spiele, wobei das natürlich auch an den GPUs liegt. 3 Jahre nach der Einführung der ersten 11er Spiele haben auch endlich genügend Leute die entsprechende Hardware.

EDIT:
XP und Windows 7 kann man in Benches nicht direkt vergleichen, da DirectX 9 eigentlich nicht zum neueren Betriebssystem dazugehört und nachträglich installiert werden muss.
Vergleicht man dann mal das gleiche Game mit der selben Hardware in XP unter DX9 und dann ohne die neuen Effekte unter DX11 in Windows 7 wird man staunen.
Im verlinkten Post mal bitte den letzten Absatz lesen...


----------



## Superwip (4. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*



> Ist ja auch sicher das OS das bremst  Mit Windows XP kann ja keine High-End Hardware betrieben werden.. Achtung. evtl etwas Ironie enthalten.


 
-kein DX10, kein DX11
-kein 64Bit; die 64Bit Version ist v.A. aufgrund schlechter Treiberunterstützung praktisch ausgestorben (0,36%)
-Maximal 2GiB RAM für einzelne Programme (32Bit)
-Schlechterer Multicore/Multiprozessorsupport, insbesondere schlechterer SMT Support
-Schlechterer SSD Support
-Vielfach mittlerweile schlechtere Treiberunterstützung
-kein AVX


----------



## Trefoil80 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ist ja auch sicher das OS das bremst  Mit Windows XP kann ja keine High-End Hardware betrieben werden.. Achtung. evtl etwas Ironie enthalten.


 
Zwischen "High-End Hardware" und "betrieben" noch ein "sinnvoll" ergänzen, dann passt es.


----------



## keinnick (4. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*



Bensta schrieb:


> Windows XP ist erst 12 Jahre alt. Aber gut das Konsolenspieler angeblich den PC ausbremsen.



Ich glaube nicht, dass XP die Spieleentwicklung bremst. Sonst würde das ja bedeuten, dass Du aktuelle Spiele unter Windows 7 noch mit DX9 zocken müsstest. Zukünftig werden es sicherlich auch viele Entwickler so machen wie DICE mit BF3 und sagen, XP bzw. DX9 wird gar nicht mehr supported. Das finde ich auch sinnvoll, denn wer heute als Zocker noch mit XP rumgurkt, scheint auch nicht wirklich Interesse an den aktuellen Titeln bzw. die Hardware dafür zu haben.


----------



## kühlprofi (4. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*



Superwip schrieb:


> -kein DX10, kein DX11
> -kein 64Bit; die 64Bit Version ist v.A. aufgrund schlechter Treiberunterstützung praktisch ausgestorben (0,36%)
> -Maximal 2GiB RAM für einzelne Programme (32Bit)
> -Schlechterer Multicore/Multiprozessorsupport, insbesondere schlechterer SMT Support
> ...


 
Ist mir auch alles klar, Windows 7 gibt es nun seit 3 Jahren, Vista noch länger!
Nur weil einige Leute HEUTE noch XP auf dem Rechner haben, bremsen Sie die Entwicklung würde ich mal behaupten "nicht".
Die Spielehersteller nehmen sicherlich keine Rücksicht auf ein OS, dass nicht mehr offiziel Unterstütz wird, so ein Käse!


----------



## Rizoma (4. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*

Wow Win8 hat nen Betriebssystem eingeholt was defakto seit 2,5 Jahren von MS nicht mehr verkauft wird was für ne Glanzleistung  wenn Win8  die 7 eingeholt hat sagt mir Bescheid aber ich glaube da warte ich noch lange warten und speise schon mit den Regenwürmern.


----------



## ryzen1 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Insgesamt hat Windows um 0,05% abgenommen während Linux um 1,07% zugenommen hat. MacOS sinkt um 0,37% somit hat Windows zur Zeit 94,11% (damals 94,16% -> Veränderung 99,95%), Linux 2,02% (damals 0,95% -> Veränderung 212,63%)


 
Ehm joa fast richtig gerechnet. Die Veränderungen betragen wie folgt:

Windows nimmt um 0,05% ab.
Und Linux legt um 112,63% zu


----------



## blackout24 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*

Bin gespannt, wie sich der XP Anteil nach April nächsten Jahres verändern wird, wenn der Support ausläuft.


----------



## Rizoma (4. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*

Die meisten Leute haben doch eh OEM Lizenzen von XP und damit kein MS Support von daher sollte sich nicht viel ändern.


----------



## skenter (4. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*

würde mal eher annehmen das der wert gerundet ist....


----------



## rabe08 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute haben doch eh OEM Lizenzen von XP und damit kein MS Support von daher sollte sich nicht viel ändern.


 
Falsch verstanden: Ab 2014 gibt es keine Updates von MS mehr. Sicherheitslücken bleiben offen. Und da werden noch genug Sicherheitslücken sein, die heute noch keiner kennt.


----------



## Multithread (4. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wie sich der XP Anteil nach April nächsten Jahres verändern wird, wenn der Support ausläuft.





rabe08 schrieb:


> Falsch verstanden: Ab 2014 gibt es keine Updates von MS mehr. Sicherheitslücken bleiben offen. Und da werden noch genug Sicherheitslücken sein, die heute noch keiner kennt.


Der Support wurde bereits "eingestellt", bis April 2014 werden noch Kritische Sicherheitslücken gestopft weil noch viele unternehmen XP haben, mehr auch nicht mehr.

Viel interessanter finde ich den Zeipunkt wann Linux basierende Betriebssysteme XP überholen werden.


----------



## darthnerd (4. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*

Na solange auch immer schön neue SPiele für Linux erscheinen wird es schon zunehmen. Valve hat ja noch nicht alles portiert


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. März 2013)

Wie wird das eigentlich gezählt?
Pro Installation einmal pro Monat, (bei neu Installationen nochmals?) anhand der sich online befindenden Systemen (durchschnitt pro Monat) oder pro Account?
Und wenn pro Account, dann das System, welches als erstes an ist, sobald die neue Umfrage gestartet wird oder das, welches am Meisten benutzt wird oder prozentual nach Nutzungszeit?
Wenn ich also 80% der Zeit unter Win online bin und 20% der Zeit unter Ubuntu, wie wird das ausgewertet?

Wenn jetzt noch die L4D auf Linux kommen, hab ich da schon die zwei Spiele mit den meisten Spielstunden. 
Hoffentlich ziehen da noch ein paar andere Entwickler mit, die neuen Valve Spiele hätte ich ab sofort auch gerne ab Release auf Linux.


----------



## Eiche (4. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*



Bensta schrieb:


> Windows XP ist erst 12 Jahre alt. Aber gut das Konsolenspieler angeblich den PC ausbremsen.





Superwip schrieb:


> -kein DX10, kein DX11
> -kein 64Bit; die 64Bit Version ist v.A. aufgrund schlechter Treiberunterstützung praktisch ausgestorben (0,36%)
> -Maximal 2GiB RAM für einzelne Programme (32Bit)
> -Schlechterer Multicore/Multiprozessorsupport, insbesondere schlechterer SMT Support
> ...



ist ja nicht so das das win 8 auf tablets läuft die nicht dx10 o dx11 unterstützt 
korrektur win xp 32bit unterstüzt sehr wohl mehr wie 2gib mehr wie 2gib im arbeitspeicher ,bisschen was für bios und rest für grafikkarte


----------



## Research (4. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*

Die einzelnen Programme können nur 2GB verwalten.


----------



## Eiche (4. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*



Research schrieb:


> Die einzelnen Programme können nur 2GB verwalten.


 wenn ich z.B. crysis auf xp spiele nutzt es 2,5gib ram +1gib vram das sind wohl 3,5gib ram für ein einzelnes programm

virtueller arbeitsspeicher nicht mitgerechnet


----------



## DarkMo (4. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*



Norkzlam schrieb:


> XP kann kein Dx10/11.


 und? das is nen software problem, was gelöst werden könnte. will ms aber nich, da es dx als zugpferd für neue OS nutzt. bei konsolen könnte man das SW technisch sicher auch nachbessern, dass da ne unterstützung vorhanden is, ändert aber nix dran, das die hardware das dann immernoch ned kann  ne pro-konsolen diskussion beim thema "wer bremst mehr" is nich sehr leicht für konsolen zu führen ^^


----------



## belle (4. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*

Irgendwann ist es für eine Softwaretechnologie aber auch sinnvoller bzw. optimaler wieder mit einer neuen Basis zu beginnen. Dass das zum Teil auch Kalkül ist, streite ich nicht ab.


----------



## klink (5. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*



zeffer schrieb:


> wenn ich z.B. crysis auf xp spiele nutzt es 2,5gib ram +1gib vram das sind wohl 3,5gib ram für ein einzelnes programm
> 
> virtueller arbeitsspeicher nicht mitgerechnet


 
Was hat der Ram mit Vram zu tun, genau gar nichts. Bei so einer Rechnung, kannst du auch gleich Festplattenbelegung mit einrechnen.


----------



## kühlprofi (5. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*



klink schrieb:


> Was hat der Ram mit Vram zu tun, genau gar nichts. Bei so einer Rechnung, kannst du auch gleich Festplattenbelegung mit einrechnen.


 
Stimmt so nicht ganz. Sehr wohl hat VRAM mit dem System-RAM seine Abhängigkeiten, gerade eben und Directx 9.0



> From the second above linked thread is, "Under DirectX 9.0C (and lower) video card ram must be duplicated into system ram. That means if you're running on the highest settings with your new shiny 1GB video card - that 1GB of video memory must be duplicated leaving you with only 2GB left for your game."
> 
> DirectX 10 seems to be a nice upgrade from 9:
> "Side note: It should be noted that DX10/10.1 does not duplicate video memory into system ram. DX10 actually helps to alleviate this issue, if your system is powerful enough to run games in DX10."


----------



## oldsql.Triso (6. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*

Windows 8 ist auch nicht soooo schlecht, wie die meisten es immer reden wollen. Der Bericht aus der C't im Januar glaube ich, war extrem nett und zeigt doch die Vorteile gegenüber Windows 7. Und man kann ja Metro fast komplett ausschalten, was für Otto-Normal-User halt blöd ist, sollte "uns" eigentlich nicht schocken.


----------



## kühlprofi (6. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Windows 8 ist auch nicht soooo schlecht, wie die meisten es immer reden wollen. Der Bericht aus der C't im Januar glaube ich, war extrem nett und zeigt doch die Vorteile gegenüber Windows 7. Und man kann ja Metro fast komplett ausschalten, was für Otto-Normal-User halt blöd ist, sollte "uns" eigentlich nicht schocken.


 
Ja eigentlich nicht, aber eben ^^. Zig mal gelesen hier, dass Windows 7 mit Tweak XYZ und Tools usw. genauso performant ist wie Win 8. Aber dann in Win8 einen Doppelklick auf eine Exe machen, damit das klassische Startmenu wieder da ist - ist dann wieder toootal unmöglich bei Win8


----------



## AnthraX (7. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*



john201050 schrieb:


> Wie wird das eigentlich gezählt?
> Pro Installation einmal pro Monat, (bei neu Installationen nochmals?) anhand der sich online befindenden Systemen (durchschnitt pro Monat) oder pro Account?
> Und wenn pro Account, dann das System, welches als erstes an ist, sobald die neue Umfrage gestartet wird oder das, welches am Meisten benutzt wird oder prozentual nach Nutzungszeit?
> Wenn ich also 80% der Zeit unter Win online bin und 20% der Zeit unter Ubuntu, wie wird das ausgewertet?
> ...


 
Genau ! Und auf meinem MP3 player sollen die auch laufen, und auf meinem Windows Phone auch ! Am besten teilen die Entwickler die kapazitäten noch mehr auf, damit es noch mehr schlechte Ports gibt.
Mal ganz ehrlich, Linux für Spieler ist grad einfach nur ein "dummer" Gedanke der durch die Köpfe von "Rebellen" geistert. Der PC hat es momentan schon schwer genug und japst nach Luft. Die Konsolen schwimmen schon viel weiter oben. Nun auch noch zu erwarten/ zu hoffen, dass Spiele auch auf Linux in grosser Masse portiert werden, würde dem PC endgültig den Boden unter den Füssen wegziehen.  Lieber sollten die kapazitäten in gute Windows ports gesteckt werden. 

btw nahezu JEDER (ich schätze mal um die 98% ) neu verkaufte PC läuft auf Windows basis. Wieso sollten Entwickler es ernsthaft in betracht ziehen alternative System zu unterstützen. Wenn Valve merkt das bei der Linux Community nicht viel Bares zu holen ist, ist die Linux 4 Gamer Sache ganz schnell Geschichte. Valve woltle einfach mal wieder ein bisschen aufmerksamkeit. Die sind auch keine Wohlfahrt....

Kommt nun her ihr Pinguine, steinigt mich ^^ PS, ich bin Fachinformatiker und weiss durchaus um die Vorzüge von Linux. Aber es ist einfach nicht realistisch..... denkt selber mal drüber nach. Eher wird der PC als gamingplattform total aussterben ^^


----------



## JBX (7. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*

Leute die Spielen kaufen auch öfter neue Hardware. Und wer da zum Komplett-PC greift kriegt so gut wie immer Windows 8. Steam Hardware Survey ist aber teils nicht repäsentativ: Bei meinem Laptop wird aufgrund von Switchable Graphics nur die Intel HD3000 gefunden und nicht die Radeon


----------



## Gary94 (7. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*

Dann musst du zum Zeitpunkt der Überprüfung auf deine dezidierte Karte geswitcht haben, nur weiß halt niemand wann das ist.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (10. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*

XP und win7 ist der gleiche kernel, sozusagen das gleiche OS.
die dx api wird aber immer nur künstlich limitiert.

win7 ist das gleiche wie win8, nur weil die Oberfläche anders aussieht, heißt es ja noch lange nicht das es sonst noch Unterschiede gibt
nicht zu vergessen das windows 8 DX 11.1 kann, bzw. win7 wurde künstlich limitiert


würde win xp die dx11 API unterstützen würde der groß teil noch XP benutzen
XP ist das schnellste OS was es gibt, man braucht die ganzen visuellen Ressourcen Fresser Kram nicht, schon gar nicht als gamer

ich muss selbst bei win7 100 Dienste deaktivieren damit mans überhaupt aushalten kann, will gar nicht wissen wie es bei win8 aussieht mit den unnützen Hintergrund Programmen


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. März 2013)

Das mit "XP ist das schnellste OS, was es gibt" würd ich jetzt doch mal (ganz dreist ohne Beweise) anzweifeln. 
Es ist vllt. das schnellste Windows, das noch halbwegs brauchbar ist aber ganz sicher nicht das schnellste OS der Welt.

Das MS das künstlich limitiert, stimmt dagegen. Ist allerdings auch verständlich, wenn sie immer alles nur Updaten  verdienen sie kein Geld mehr und gehen Pleite.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (10. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*

für mich gibt es kein anderes OS als das von Microsoft, die anderen sind alle unbrauchbar.



john201050 schrieb:


> verdienen sie kein Geld mehr und gehen Pleite.


 
das ist völliger Humbug, facebook/Medien denken....Gehirnwäsche und so.
gäbe es wieder richtige Einovation gibt es auch wieder verkaufsrekorde.

Seit XP gab es keinerlei Einovation mehr. punkt.
alles was danach Kamm ist alter wein im neuen Schlauch.


----------



## turbosnake (10. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*

DX11.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (10. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*

wir reden hier von einem betriebssystem und nicht über einer api..

das DX10/11 auf XP laufen kann wurde schon oft bewiesen mit hacks.


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. März 2013)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> das ist völliger Humbug, facebook/Medien denken....Gehirnwäsche und so.
> gäbe es wieder richtige Einovation gibt es auch wieder verkaufsrekorde.
> 
> Seit XP gab es keinerlei Einovation mehr. punkt.
> alles was danach Kamm ist alter wein im neuen Schlauch.



Ach ja? Du weißt aber schon, dass man nicht nur Unterstützung für eine neuere DX Version per Update nachschieben kann. 
(Siehe z.B. diverse Linux-Distris. Wenn MS alles nach deren Vorbild per Update nachschieben würde, würden sie ruck-zuck Pleite gehen.)

Was meinst du mit Innovation?
Neue Funktionen? Problemlos per Patch hinzufügbar. 
Neues Bedienkonzept? Problemlos per Patch hinzufügbar. 
UI, schneller, stabiler, sicherer, hübscher, Ressourcen schonender, ... Das könnte man alles  problemlos später per Update bringen. Nur würde man dann nichts mehr verdienen.


----------



## Anubis12334 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Genau ! Und auf meinem MP3 player sollen die auch laufen, und auf meinem Windows Phone auch ! Am besten teilen die Entwickler die kapazitäten noch mehr auf, damit es noch mehr schlechte Ports gibt.
> Mal ganz ehrlich, Linux für Spieler ist grad einfach nur ein "dummer" Gedanke der durch die Köpfe von "Rebellen" geistert. Der PC hat es momentan schon schwer genug und japst nach Luft. Die Konsolen schwimmen schon viel weiter oben. Nun auch noch zu erwarten/ zu hoffen, dass Spiele auch auf Linux in grosser Masse portiert werden, würde dem PC endgültig den Boden unter den Füssen wegziehen.  Lieber sollten die kapazitäten in gute Windows ports gesteckt werden.
> 
> btw nahezu JEDER (ich schätze mal um die 98% ) neu verkaufte PC läuft auf Windows basis. Wieso sollten Entwickler es ernsthaft in betracht ziehen alternative System zu unterstützen. Wenn Valve merkt das bei der Linux Community nicht viel Bares zu holen ist, ist die Linux 4 Gamer Sache ganz schnell Geschichte. Valve woltle einfach mal wieder ein bisschen aufmerksamkeit. Die sind auch keine Wohlfahrt....
> ...


 sehe ich genauso, je mehr die sowieso schon begrenzten Kapazitäten für PC augspaltet werden desto schlechter ist das Ergebnis. Sollten wirklich die Großen auf Linux portieren werden wir bald nur noch 50% (jaa die Zahl ist erfunden, aber der Rahmen sollte passen) der Qualität der Konsolenspiele haben


----------



## turbosnake (10. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*



AnthraX schrieb:


> unterstützen. Wenn Valve merkt das bei der Linux Community nicht viel Bares zu holen ist, ist die Linux 4 Gamer Sache ganz schnell Geschichte. Valve woltle einfach mal wieder ein bisschen aufmerksamkeit. Die sind auch keine Wohlfahrt....


Bei den Humble Bundles kommt nur immer von den Linux Usern das meisten Geld, danach kommt OSX und dann erst Win.
Also ist deine Aussage purer Bullshit.


----------



## DaStash (10. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*

Ist ja auch logisch, da Android mit drinn ist. Sagt also nichts über die Wirtschaftlichkeit von reinen Linuxspielen aus.

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (10. März 2013)

Ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn Linux von den Herstellern unterstützt würde. Ich würde viel lieber Linux auf meinem Gaming Rechner haben als Win. Allerdings denke ich, dass Linux leider auch im Gaming Bereich nur ein Nischenprodukt bleiben wird.


----------



## DaStash (10. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn Linux von den Herstellern unterstützt würde. Ich würde viel lieber Linux auf meinem Gaming Rechner haben als Win. Allerdings denke ich, dass Linux leider auch im Gaming Bereich nur ein Nischenprodukt bleiben wird.


 
Sehe ich auch so. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht fordert ja die EU demnächst Microsoft auf, dass man vor Installation das OS auswählen muss.

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (10. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ist ja auch logisch, da Android mit drinn ist. Sagt also nichts über die Wirtschaftlichkeit von reinen Linuxspielen aus.
> 
> MfG


 
Ist sonst auch so, mit Linux und Win.


----------



## AnthraX (12. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Bei den Humble Bundles kommt nur immer von den Linux Usern das meisten Geld, danach kommt OSX und dann erst Win.
> Also ist deine Aussage purer Bullshit.


 
die Aussage schwankt auch extrem. Ich rede hier von richten AAA Titeln. Ich kenne 2-3 richtige LinuxUser, die würden auch laut eigener Aussage KEINEN Cent dafür ausgeben. Die haben nen Nintendo DS, und keines ihrer dutzenden Spiele ist original. 
In der breiten Masse kann man einfach sagen das die richtigen Linuxuser einfach viel mehr Ahnung von sowas haben also Onkel Norbert, der im Media Markt seinen PC Kauft und dann 2-3 Windowsspiele dazu.
Und selbst wenn auch der ein oder andere Penny für die beteiligten Firmen abspringt, wieso sollte man den Weg gehen. Ob Kunde X das spiel für Windows kauft oder ob Kunde X dann auf Linux umsteigt und dort das Spiel kauft macht KEINEN Unterschied. Daher wird sich die ganze Aktion eh im Sand verlaufen. Eine Firma die Unterhaltungsssoftware verkauft will neue Kundenkreise erschliessen. Und Sorry das ist mit Linux nicht in der Masse möglich. lieber bringt man das nächste Casual game für die Wii, da ist wohl das vielfache drin.... Es gibt einfach keinen wirklcih guten Grund warum man die wenigen Kapazitäten, die eh nur noch für den PC zur verfügung stehen, weiter aufteilen sollte, um für eine kleine Randgruppe ein Spiel zu portieren, womit man auch noch Gefahr läuft miese zu machen. Wie gesagt, meine Meinugn ist, sollten einige Entwicler echt den Schritt auf Linux neben Windows machen, wird der PC als Gamingpülattform innerhalb weniger Jahre total Tot sein. Dann gehe ich auch sofort auf Konsolen. Ich habe keine Lust noch schlechtere Ports zu spielen nur weil die weingien Entwickler das Spiel auch noch auf Linux Porten müssen. Dann doch lieber den bitteren Schritt machen und das GamePad in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## DaStash (12. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, meine Meinugn ist, sollten einige Entwicler echt den Schritt auf Linux neben Windows machen, wird der PC als Gamingpülattform innerhalb weniger Jahre total Tot sein. Dann gehe ich auch sofort auf Konsolen. Ich habe keine Lust noch schlechtere Ports zu spielen nur weil die weingien Entwickler das Spiel auch noch auf Linux Porten müssen. Dann doch lieber den bitteren Schritt machen und das GamePad in die Hand nehmen.


Also erstmal zu deiner vorherigen Feststellung.: 
Und jetzt zu dienem Resumee. Da gehe ich mit. Aber ich denke nicht das es soweit kommt. Viel mehr wird der PC weiter und gerade auch jetzt, dank zunehmender x86 Kompatibbilität der Konsolen, die Leadplattform für Entwicklung sein und Spiele werden dann eher nach Linux geportet und nicht umgekehrt. Ich glaube auch nicht das Linux jemals eine relevante Rolle spielen wird, eher orientieren sich m. M. n. die Nutzer Richtung OS/X. 

MfG


----------



## AnthraX (12. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*



DaStash schrieb:


> Also erstmal zu deiner vorherigen Feststellung.:
> Und jetzt zu dienem Resumee. Da gehe ich mit. Aber ich denke nicht das es soweit kommt. Viel mehr wird der PC weiter und gerade auch jetzt, dank zunehmender x86 Kompatibbilität der Konsolen, die Leadplattform für Entwicklung sein und Spiele werden dann eher nach Linux geportet und nicht umgekehrt. Ich glaube auch nicht das Linux jemals eine relevante Rolle spielen wird, eher orientieren sich m. M. n. die Nutzer Richtung OS/X.
> 
> MfG


 
Es bleibt halt auch abzuwarten, in wie weit die x86 kompatibilität auch wirklich seinen Nutzen findet. Wenn die Entwickler und auch Sony es richtig breit treten hat die PS4 natürlich ungeahnte Möglichkeiten... Aber dann würde man sich auch zu sehr dem PC annähern. Die Konsolen stehen ja eigentlich für Einfachkeit, und ich auch die hersteller wollen diese Kisten denke ich nicht Überladen  Ich warte ja gespannt auf die neue Xbox was die so bringt.


----------



## turbosnake (12. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*



AnthraX schrieb:


> die Aussage schwankt auch extrem. Ich rede hier von richten AAA Titeln.
> Ich kenne 2-3 richtige LinuxUser, die würden auch laut eigener Aussage KEINEN Cent dafür ausgeben.


Würde ich auch nicht unbedingt, da 90% Schrott sind Si.City, BF3, Most Wanted, CoD etc. und der Rest Skywim, The Witcher 2 nichts für alle sind. Liegt wohl auch an der Länge.
Allgemein gut und ohne ein RPG zu sein war in letzter Zeit nur Dishonored.

Ich habe von Spielen allgemeine geredet, auch von Indie Spielen wie Minecraft, The Bindig of Isaac und so weiter und auch einigen Crowfundingspielen. Da findet man die besseren Spiele, als im AAA Mainstream.


----------



## antic (12. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*

Wenn man sich mal einen Monat mit W8 beschäftigt, will man nie mehr zurück.

W8 hat alle Vorteile und Funktionen die W7 auch hat.
Bei mir startet W8 mit der SSD viel schneller und läuft genau so stabil wie xp oder W7.

Ausserdem muss man ja das Metro- Startmenu nicht beachten, wenn es einem nicht gefällt.

Ich habe selbst mit Ubuntu (Linux) oder Solaris (Unix) gearbeitet und glaube kaum, dass diese beiden
OS bei Gamer beliebter sind. Die bedienung ist da um einiges komplexer.

Dass man ein OS nur wegen völlig nutzlosen Startknopf so kritisiert verstehe ich nicht. 
Zum Zocken spielt es ja eh keine rolle.


----------



## Blackstacker (13. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*

Wer mal eine weile Windows 8 drauf hat und auch die Tastenkürzel benutzt wird sicher sagen können, das Windows 8 um einiges schneller und flüssiger läuft als Windows 7
Ich habe auch erst gezweifelt und bin doch mittlerweile echt davon überzeugt 

Nicht einfach nur davor sitzen und sagen da ist kein Start Button Ich kann damit nix anfangen


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (14. März 2013)

*AW: Steam Hardware & Software Survey: Windows 8 hat nun XP überholt*



Blackstacker schrieb:


> Wer mal eine weile Windows 8 drauf hat und auch die Tastenkürzel benutzt wird sicher sagen können,
> das Windows 8 um einiges schneller und flüssiger läuft als Windows 7
> Ich habe auch erst gezweifelt und bin doch mittlerweile echt davon überzeugt
> Nicht einfach nur davor sitzen und sagen da ist kein Start Button Ich kann damit nix anfangen


 
Bei mir lief praktisch schon jedes Windows "flüssig".
WARUM soll man nicht sagen => da ist kein Start Button Ich kann damit nix anfangen?
WARUM schafft es MS nicht ein Nutzerfreundliches BS zu erstellen? 
WARUM muß man z.B. Welcome to Classic Shell nutzen um wieder mit dem BS was anfangen zu können?


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. März 2013)

Blackstacker schrieb:


> Wer mal eine weile Windows 8 drauf hat und auch die Tastenkürzel benutzt wird sicher sagen können, das Windows 8 um einiges schneller und flüssiger läuft als Windows 7
> Ich habe auch erst gezweifelt und bin doch mittlerweile echt davon überzeugt
> 
> Nicht einfach nur davor sitzen und sagen da ist kein Start Button Ich kann damit nix anfangen



Ist doch häufig so. Entweder einfach für jedermann und ohne einarbeiten voll nutzbar oder ohne Einarbeit nicht so komfortabel und schnell zu bedienen, dafür mit Einarbeit um so flotter und effizienter. 
Siehe z.B. Linux.


----------

